# So what about cooking?



## magbrin (May 15, 2010)

If we have a thread on gardening why not one on cooking

More relevent to wild camping I would have thought - or do you all eat in the pub

How about some camping favourites ............................ and remember some of us have only 2 rings and a grill (and some have even less)


----------



## vwalan (May 15, 2010)

well camp favourite is small child put on a spit slowly cooked and eaten with a few mugs of ale. best if no more than 3 yr old as the bones arent so chewy. older ones fit nicely in a pressure cooker and can be cooked for 15minutes . sliced go nice with chips. 
cheers alan.


----------



## tony (May 15, 2010)

we got a slow cooker.
have not tried it yet in the camper.will try it on our forthcoming trip to scotland.
tony


----------



## ajs (May 15, 2010)

.

 when i go away for long periods of wilding... i take my chef with me 

regards 
aj

_
.. thought you all did the same.._


----------



## magbrin (May 15, 2010)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> when i go away for long periods of wilding... i take my chef with me
> 
> ...



I am the chef, cleaner, carer, gardener, general dog's body .................... it saves space in the van


----------



## steveandpat (May 15, 2010)

There are loads of good recipes that are good for motorhome both wilding and on sites, I use a wok and a slow cooker. When I was will another club I did write a cook book of things that were easily cooked in your van and every one of the recipes I had cooked in my van.
The  easiest one of all was.
Toad in the Hole.
I Pkt Sausages
1 Pkt  batter mix
1 small onion

Cook sausages and onion in frying pan when cooked make up batter mix as per instructions
Place sausages and onion inn baking dish and pour over batter mix, then place under a hot grill until the batter is risen and cooked (about 15min)
There should be more than enough for two so enjoy


----------



## maingate (May 15, 2010)

Here is a simple recipe.

Put some veg in the slow cooker on low heat.

Open van door and wait 5 minutes.

When Whippet returns with Rabbit (or Hare or Squirrel or Cat).

Skin, clean and chuck in slow cooker.

Go to Pub.

Return from Pub and serve.

Simples.


----------



## biggirafe (May 15, 2010)

We have a couple of Asparagus plants that have never done well but I  just love cutting it fresh and cold and sitting at the bottom of the  garden in the quiet to eat it, its a real treat. 

But when out camping like to rap an asparagus bundle in tin foil  with butter and garlic and chuck it on the bbq or fire for 10 mins


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 15, 2010)

I'll give you steak in cream and whisky sauce.
Fry steak to your liking, add chopped or sliced onions, then mushrooms oyster mushrooms are nice, take steak out just before it's done as you like it. will need to rest a few mins.
To the pan add tot of whisky, stir to get out all the dried meat pieces, add some double cream about 1/4 pt is enough for two steaks. Stir and allow to thicken, season.
Pour over steak and serve with veg and spuds.


----------



## kangooroo (May 15, 2010)

I carry an electric mini oven (yes, magbrin, you'd be suprised what can be squeezed into a roo!) And no the few nights i had hook-up i managed haddock fillets and oven chips them baked bread in the evening and morning. It surprised (amused?!)my neighbours. Other times it was crisp butties, uncle ronalds or diy cold meat butties as i have no means me cooking without leccy.  K-roo


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 15, 2010)

My friend's curry recipe, he's an ex Army catering corp chef. Recipe uses 2pound of chicken or more if you want. You can make paste in advance or make up with some skill and a swiss army knife in your van.

Heat oil, add onions and 4-5 desertspoons of Garam Masala and brown off. Take bunch of coriander, 5 cloves of garlic, 6 chillis ( chillis to taste, more or less), 1 inch piece of ginger chopped, place in blender with a small amount of water and whizz until a smooth paste is achieved. Add the paste to the onions, cook for about 5 mins. Add 2 tablespoons of tomato puree, stir, add meat, coat in spice mix in pan, add tins of chopped tomatoes (I use 4 tins to make roughly 6 ptns) and cook for an hour on slow heat ( more for beef and lamb, this one is based on chicken). Add salt to taste. 
This should not stick in the pan and will just wash out, no scrubbing involved, result 

I always have a large jar of Garam Masala handy, large bags can be picked up at any asian store. Most supermarkets do bags of chillis, what you don't use you can freeze and use straight from the freezer as and when.

ENJOY !!!!!


----------



## magbrin (May 15, 2010)

tony said:


> we got a slow cooker.
> have not tried it yet in the camper.will try it on our forthcoming trip to scotland.
> tony





steveandpat said:


> There are loads of good recipes that are good for motorhome both wilding and on sites, I use a wok and a slow cooker. When I was will another club I did write a cook book of things that were easily cooked in your van and every one of the recipes I had cooked in my van.





maingate said:


> Here is a simple recipe.
> 
> Put some veg in the slow cooker on low heat.
> 
> ...




A lot of you seem to use slow cookers  Is this only when you are on sites, or do they run off 12v?

Personally I am a fan of the double skillet - much discussed on another forum


----------



## biggirafe (May 15, 2010)

magbrin said:


> A lot of you seem to use slow cookers  Is this only when you are on sites, or do they run off 12v?
> 
> Personally I am a fan of the double skillet - much discussed on another forum



You can get a 12v version, some put em in the sink and run em when driving, park up sort yourself out and a nice hot meal is ready to be eaten 
RoadPro | C1417 | ROADPRO 12V SLOW COOKER


----------



## bastonjock (May 15, 2010)

maingate said:


> Here is a simple recipe.
> 
> Put some veg in the slow cooker on low heat.
> 
> ...



I havent got a whippet,if i buy one do i need to get the cloth cap as a standard acessorie ?


----------



## vwalan (May 15, 2010)

the best is a pressure cooker .10 mins to cook a chicken 5 mins for veg .slip chicken under grill for a few mins it looks roasted. .part cook potatoes then slice and fry make lovelly chips .
less steam in van ,less gas used .
you can even do a sort of fruit cake in a pressure cooker. wouldnt leave home with out one. i use a small 3litre size. cheers alan.


----------



## maingate (May 15, 2010)

Well bastonjock, you aspire to own a Whippet.

Have you been vetted as suitable by the Whippet Council of Great Britain? I thought not.

We do not allow any Tom, Dick or Harry to have one you know. In the wrong hands, they can be deadly.

Send me a wadge of cash in a plain brown envelope and I will see what I can do. 

Only senior Whippeteers are allowed the flat cap. It is a badge of honour.

I am not offended by your remarks as you Suvverners have no culture whatsoever. 

It`s a shame really, as some of you are quite decent chaps.


----------



## magbrin (May 16, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> You can get a 12v version, some put em in the sink and run em when driving, park up sort yourself out and a nice hot meal is ready to be eaten
> RoadPro | C1417 | ROADPRO 12V SLOW COOKER



Looks good But our van is small  and everything has to have at least 2 uses.  Any other suggestions for it ......................


----------



## biggirafe (May 16, 2010)

magbrin said:


> Looks good But our van is small  and everything has to have at least 2 uses.  Any other suggestions for it ......................




errr no not realy, I guess you could use it to catch the oil during an engine change but that might affect the taste of your cooking


----------



## Samson (May 16, 2010)

HAGGIS
Believe me, the second best haggis I have ever tasted is available from Macro and for only £2.00, and it is large enough for two people. ( The best one I had was at a Burns Night in Scotland back in 2001.)
If you don't have a Macro account, perhaps you know someone who has. It's called Mac Tavish's Haggis.
Wrap this haggis and it's cover in a large piece of kitchen foil and twist the top so it is totally encased, drop into boiling water, and boil for 30 minutes, simple as that. Boil neeps for the same time, crush and serve with butter.
Best served while wearing a kilt!


----------



## scott_c (May 16, 2010)

I found these books in a shop by Hampton Court Palace. Loads of recipes for camping stoves.....


----------



## vwalan (May 16, 2010)

hi. i believe it may have been written by cindy thompson. a great worldwide traveller and excellent cook. 
cheers alan.


----------



## scott_c (May 16, 2010)

The caravan and motorhome one is by Cindy Thompson and the other by Simon Haseltine.

cheers


----------



## vwalan (May 16, 2010)

i happen to know cindyand her husband quite well. i helped them build there truck.she did show me the book when we were with her in potugal last winter. have shared many a meal with them. you may see them on the road white merc with a blue box on the back ,usually flying a pirate flag. 
great people ,if you see them tell them i send my regards. cheers alan.


----------



## Chrissy (May 16, 2010)

*ooohhh that looks like it hurts*



scott_c said:


> I found these books in a shop by Hampton Court Palace. Loads of recipes for camping stoves.....



This was before the days of using sun protection cream I think    

Chrissy


----------



## Tigatigatiger (May 17, 2010)

We have a Cobb BBQ-as used by the hairy bikers.

Simply brillant! (We don't have a cooker in our MH) so you can cook a med size chicken and do roast veg etc. all with about 9 bits of charcoal at the same time. Plus some heat left over to cook bananas or pineapple wrapped in foil for afters. You can cook cakes, pizza's bread etc in them or use it as a BBQ.

Not cheap? around £120 new-we picked ours up off ebay for £50. But all goes  into its own storage/carry bag.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (May 17, 2010)

magbrin said:


> If we have a thread on gardening why not one on cooking
> 
> More relevent to wild camping I would have thought - or do you all eat in the pub
> 
> How about some camping favourites ............................ and remember some of us have only 2 rings and a grill (and some have even less)



If you are at Magbrins for the camp weekend or in fact at any time, forget the pub, forget all about the cooking in the van/motorhome  - pop into Magbrins coffee shop for all your eats and dont forget to ask for a large mug of the Spanish drinking chocolate they serve, you will never forget it, it is brill and morish and whilst you are in the coffee shop eating all those delicious home made cakes buy a few tins of Spanish chocolate to take home with you as a reminder of the friendly folk you met.

Magbrins is a home from home but watch out for Angus on his little tractor !!!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 17, 2010)

*Churros*



Guernsey Donkey said:


> pop into Magbrins coffee shop for the Spanish drinking chocolate they serve, you will never forget it !!!!!



Is that the one that is like drinking a hot 'chocolate mousse' which they usually dip churros in (aaaaaaaaah drifts off into memories of spain )

Chrissy


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 17, 2010)

Tigatigatiger said:


> We have a Cobb BBQ-as used by the hairy bikers.
> 
> Simply brillant! (We don't have a cooker in our MH) so you can cook a med size chicken and do roast veg etc. all with about 9 bits of charcoal at the same time. Plus some heat left over to cook bananas or pineapple wrapped in foil for afters. You can cook cakes, pizza's bread etc in them or use it as a BBQ.
> 
> Not cheap? around £120 new-we picked ours up off ebay for £50. But all goes  into its own storage/carry bag.



I'm experimenting with one at the moment. I found the chicken underdone 
using the cobble stones, do you think charcoal is hotter?
Didn't seem hot enough cooking steaks either.


----------



## magbrin (May 17, 2010)

Chrissy said:


> Is that the one that is like drinking a hot 'chocolate mousse' which they usually dip churros in (aaaaaaaaah drifts off into memories of spain )
> 
> Chrissy



The very one


----------



## Chrissy (May 18, 2010)

magbrin said:


> The very one



Our first try was Boxing Day 2008/09, at the top of Montserrat in the *snow*  how fab is that 

We thought we had bought some to bring home but can't get it to go thick 

Chrissy


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (May 18, 2010)

Hi Chrissy

You need to go to Magbrin's, they will show you best way to make it and also enjoy a few days away, the area is beautiful and very peacefull.

*Highland Gathering 16 - 20 July, at Magbrins*.

Guernsey Donkey


----------



## Nolly (May 18, 2010)

BedfordMJ said:


> I'm experimenting with one at the moment. I found the chicken underdone
> using the cobble stones, do you think charcoal is hotter?
> Didn't seem hot enough cooking steaks either.


We use briquettes, about 8 to cook a chicken. We found that we got good results by cutting it down the back open it up and laying it flat on the cobb skin side down. leave it about 30 minutes before turning. Found it takes about an hour this way, that is if you re not tempted to keep opening the lid to take a look.
 Don't know about steaks, cant afford them after buying the cobb
Keep experimenting, we've had ours for 2 years now and we think it really is a great piece of kit.


----------



## Tigatigatiger (May 18, 2010)

BedfordMJ said:


> I'm experimenting with one at the moment. I found the chicken underdone
> using the cobble stones, do you think charcoal is hotter?
> Didn't seem hot enough cooking steaks either.



I have used both and both okay-when cooking chicken we lite the cobble, stick the spuds in foil around the cobble-chicken on top (we do have a roasting rack) lid on and leave for 2 hours. 

Go off have a shower, make a salad have a few refreshments-a perfect evening?

We always put the lid back on while cooking-do you?

Have you ever done oven chips in it? my sister asked last night-we also plan to do parmo's (if anyone knows what they are). Bloody Lush!


----------



## Chrissy (May 18, 2010)

*King Prawn Fried Rice*

One non-stick Wok (serves many purposes)

One Onion diced large

One pack of Basmati or Long grain rice (ready cooked) 200-300g size

One tin chopped ham and pork (cut into 1cm cubes ish - its not an exact science so just as big as you would be prefer - not too big though)

One pack of king prawns approx 200g (I prefer the Indonesian tiger prawns from Sainsburys - others are available but thes have a good flavour and texture - they are generally good and tasty from Morrisons or M&S but leave the Asda ones alone as, in our experience, they have tasted at best earthy.)  We usually cut them into three but you can leave whole (it's just preference).

Frozen peas - a small cup full - amazingly, these do add a great deal to the dish - sweet and juicy.

Flavours you might wish to add such as garlic or onion salt to your own taste

1 beaten egg (optional)

1-2 tsp of oil for frying onions a sesame oil would add flavour but only about 1/2 a teaspoon ish or a few drops at the end.

Method 

Fry onions gently until just opaque - a couple of mins or five 

Add chopped ham and pork and warm through

Then add King prawns, peas and rice and heat through thoroughly - turn up heat for this stage (not too hot though) and stir a lot.

Add flavours if you wish

If you want to add the egg (preferable) move contents of pan over slightly and drop the beaten egg onto the bare surface and cook through, agitating it a lot then blend in with other hot ingredients and serve.

Better than any take away - in my opinion.

 YUMMY


----------



## magbrin (May 18, 2010)

*Alternative uses*

Thanks for the recipies - well worth a try, but .......... back to the slow cooker............................



magbrin said:


> Looks good But our van is small  and everything has to have at least 2 uses.  Any other suggestions for it ......................





biggirafe said:


> errr no not realy, I guess you could use it to catch the oil during an engine change but that might affect the taste of your cooking



I had expected some more alternative uses .................................. looks as if it hasn't got a chance, perhaps then there are other uses for the Cobb BBQ????


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 18, 2010)

After this evening's BBQ I think when i've used it before it's been really breezy, so everything has cooked fine today, well, maybe a bit too much.


----------



## Deepinvet (May 18, 2010)

Put chicken and as much veg as poss into a big pot, put on a very low heat with chicken stock in. Go down the pub have a few too many beers forget about dinner and have a fantastic Donner kebab on the way home....You can have the chicken the next day.....simple...


----------



## tommywelly (May 19, 2010)

*cobb*



Tigatigatiger said:


> I have used both and both okay-when cooking chicken we lite the cobble, stick the spuds in foil around the cobble-chicken on top (we do have a roasting rack) lid on and leave for 2 hours.
> 
> Go off have a shower, make a salad have a few refreshments-a perfect evening?
> 
> ...



Hi 
we have roasted a chicken in our cobb with Jacket potatoes (cut length ways & wrapped in tinfoil) for 1hour 15mins  steaks we tend to cook for 6mins each side same for lamb, we only use cobble stones, & everything is cooked perfect. Going to try prawns next time were on the road.
Regards Irene


----------



## jennyp19 (May 25, 2010)

For those of you using a slow cooker there are some interesting recipes on here

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2007/12/alphabetical-listing-of-recipes.html


----------



## kimbowbill (May 25, 2010)

magbrin said:


> If we have a thread on gardening why not one on cooking
> 
> More relevent to wild camping I would have thought - or do you all eat in the pub
> 
> How about some camping favourites ............................ and remember some of us have only 2 rings and a grill (and some have even less)



great idea, admin should make a place for all the recipies,


----------



## magbrin (Feb 16, 2011)

*12 volt slow cooker*

I am trying to source a 12v slow cooker.

Last autumn, after following the advice on this thread I bought a RoadPro cooker and took it on our trip to France and Spain.  After one or two hiccups it worked like a dream. On days it did not have a meal or soup in it, we used it to heat water.  However before the end of the trip it gave up!
On opening it, it was obvious that water/moisture had got in and damaged the wiring.  We sent it back and have got a refund.  It is interesting that the guarantee was only 3 months, and the company we bought it from has stopped stocking it!

Does anyone know of, or even have a different make of 12v slow cooker, or have a RoadPro cooker that they have had for a while, and used regularly?  Maybe we were just unlucky!


----------



## donkey too (Feb 16, 2011)

biggirafe said:


> We have a couple of Asparagus plants that have never done well but I  just love cutting it fresh and cold and sitting at the bottom of the  garden in the quiet to eat it, its a real treat.
> 
> But when out camping like to rap an asparagus bundle in tin foil  with butter and garlic and chuck it on the bbq or fire for 10 mins


 
There is a lot of wild asparagras around here and it is better than shop stuff.But I cook while moving. I>E: Wrap in foil and put on exaust manifold. it is cooked when you get to your destination. I have done fish. small bacon joint, veggies etc. like this.


----------



## Ecopot (May 1, 2011)

*Ecopot*



tony said:


> we got a slow cooker.
> have not tried it yet in the camper.will try it on our forthcoming trip to scotland.
> tony


 
Why not try an ecopot from Ecopot Home - cooking on the go.  Cheap, green, safe and delicious - you can even make cakes/bread in them and the food will not burn! Also keeps all the nutrients inside the pot. Only uses ten minutes of fuel and then cooks for up to eight hours!  Any other questions info@ecopot.eu

This is slightly pre-emptive but just found this site - I'm going to contact the owners and try to arrange a discount for all you campers!


----------



## fofeg101 (May 1, 2011)

Over many years of camp cooking I've never tired of my one pot camping stew, all tinned stuff.

1 Tin Potatoes
1 Tin Scotch Broth or Irish Stew..anything of that ilk. 
1 Tin Stewing Beef
1 Tin cut French beans ( I like Lidl's)

Boil the taters first for 5 or 10 minutes in a pan, drain off water and bung the rest of the contents of the tins into the pan with the spuds and heat up for a few minutes...job done.


----------



## Ecopot (May 2, 2011)

*Ecopot discount*

This site is great!  Loads of ideas - particularly like the idea of cooking on the exhaust manifold (think I've seen that somewhere before but forgotten about it!) not sure about fish on it though!
If you want a discount on an ecopot go here:

Discount page

Don't forget to use the direct link as the page isn't available from any other links!

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Kaydees (May 3, 2011)

If we are on a 3/4+ day trip I cook the week before and freeze most of it for when we are away.

Frozen stuff helps keep the fridge cool (although ours is now a little too cold and can freeze things )

Chilli con carne - with microwave rice (30ml of water, boil for 2 minutes)
Chicken pieces with bacon, onion, garlic, herbes de provence, tarragon and creme fraiche with pasta.
Chicken pieces in Homepride red wine sauce add extra onions, mushrooms, bacon, garlic etc with new potatoes
Chicken and bratwurst cut into pieces rolled in wraps with curry mayonnaise
Spaghetti bolognaise
Fajitas
Microwave rissotto with chicken pieces or sausages pieces etc etc
Homemade burgers  
Homemade meatballs with sauce and pasta (frozen ones from Ikea are not too bad either)
Macaroni cheese (I add bacon, mushrooms, onion and garlic to ours)
Curry
Chicken and bacon wraps with sweet chilli sauce

I could go on


----------



## Jacques le foot (May 3, 2011)

*Road pro 12v slow cooker*



magbrin said:


> I am trying to source a 12v slow cooker.
> 
> Last autumn, after following the advice on this thread I bought a RoadPro cooker and took it on our trip to France and Spain.  After one or two hiccups it worked like a dream. On days it did not have a meal or soup in it, we used it to heat water.  However before the end of the trip it gave up!
> On opening it, it was obvious that water/moisture had got in and damaged the wiring.  We sent it back and have got a refund.  It is interesting that the guarantee was only 3 months, and the company we bought it from has stopped stocking it!
> ...


 
Hi, We've had our Road Pro 12v slow cooker for over 2 years now, and used it numerous times, mainly on days we are on the move for most of the day. It cooks to perfection, and the smell in the van is mouthwatering. 
  I always stand it in a bowl in the sink, so, should we have to brake hard, it is safe.
I would advise you to try another one..I do think you were just unlucky.
Jackie


----------



## Ecopot (May 16, 2011)

*Ecopot discount still available for a short time!*



Ecopot said:


> This site is great!  Loads of ideas - particularly like the idea of cooking on the exhaust manifold (think I've seen that somewhere before but forgotten about it!) not sure about fish on it though!
> If you want a discount on an ecopot go here:
> 
> Discount page
> ...



Hi All

Just an update - noticed a lot of people from this site checking out the ecopot!  We've now got a freephone number for any questions - give us a ring on 0800 8 10 11 24 if you need any advice on how to use the ecopot!  Discounts are still available for a short time - let us know what you think and there will be some recipes from ecopot users going up on the site soon!


----------



## guyd (May 16, 2011)

apart from the spam from ecopot :nospam: 

does anyone know of a 24V slow cooker? All I can find is a microwave at 550 quid :help:


----------



## VeeDub (May 16, 2011)

Someone mentioned taking a cat ....  hmmmm   I wonder if you do that slow-baked or on a Grill???????   I bet that it tastes like Chicken     hehhe


----------



## vwalan (May 16, 2011)

hi veedub. you cant beat small children (well you can but its not allowed ). fried grilled .put on barbie .i tagine them. very young is best then you can chew the bones .older ones are too hard. taste depends on the spices and herbs used .taste better than hotdogs . after all some eat rabbits . thats cruel.


----------



## VeeDub (May 17, 2011)

vwalan said:


> hi veedub. you cant beat small children (well you can but its not allowed ). fried grilled .put on barbie .i tagine them. very young is best then you can chew the bones .older ones are too hard. taste depends on the spices and herbs used .taste better than hotdogs . after all some eat rabbits . thats cruel.



Get yourself to bed you Hoologan  - and stop commenting ... you will get us REAL Wilders a bad name!!!  lol


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 17, 2011)

Questions about cat, surely you've heard of Kitten Tandoori??


----------



## Ecopot (May 21, 2011)

guyd said:


> apart from the spam from ecopot :nospam:
> 
> does anyone know of a 24V slow cooker? All I can find is a microwave at 550 quid :help:


 
Hi guyd

Thought I'd let you know - you're talking about someone who actually goes camping!  This is the only site that I am a member of for forum use and we are a two person small business with a product that really works - give us a ring for free if you'd like to talk about it - we're real people - you might even like us?!

P.S You could probably do spam in the Ecopot!
;-)


----------



## magbrin (May 22, 2011)

*Update*

More interesting ideas - some worth thinking about, others ................ probably not. 
Having got my money back on the Roadpro 12v slow cooker I have bought a (cheaper) Lakeland 240v cooker which I run through the inverter.  It only works (without alarming the system) on it's low setting but still works a dream and so far - only a few months down the line - I am very happy with it.  I just hope it keeps going for longer than the Roadpro:tongue:


----------



## guyd (May 22, 2011)

ecopot

can you explain what your product does / is? Theres precious little info on the website - apart from 'its brilliant, and it uses less energy'. How? How do I heat it? Can I use it on an induction hob? Can I see a cross section? What volume is it? etc etc 

I fully support small businesses....

Guy

oh - and the user manual links to:-
file:///private/var/folders/K1/K1%2BMjy6eFMynTH5ZgDUnPU%2B%2B%2BTI/TemporaryItems/RapidWeaver/235/document-128913888-122/RWDocumentPagePreview/About/files/manual-pdf.pdf

which is a bit of a waste of time, unless Im sitting at your computer, logged in as you.....


----------



## peanut (May 22, 2011)

we have pre-cooked food to take away with us on the last two trips which zapped in the microwave for an instant meal was brilliant .

Saves waiting and all that faffing around cooking and washing up 

Tikka chicken Curry and rice , fish & prawn bake, Chilli con carne, etc. These are full dinners cooked and then frozen a few days before we go. We keep them in a cool bag on the way down ,then the fridge once it gets cold and thaw one a day Brilliant!....


----------



## Ecopot (May 23, 2011)

guyd said:


> ecopot
> 
> can you explain what your product does / is? Theres precious little info on the website - apart from 'its brilliant, and it uses less energy'. How? How do I heat it? Can I use it on an induction hob? Can I see a cross section? What volume is it? etc etc
> 
> ...


 
Hi Guy

Thanks for your feedback - it's very valuable to us to get this kind of dialogue going!

The Ecopot uses a very old technique called the Haybox principal - It goes back to the 1700's I believe - They would take a cooking pot with a stew from a fire once it had been brought to the boil and then place the pot into a box that was pre-prepared with hay etc.  Then they'd pack more hay on top of the pot and seal the box - the food would continue to cook using the retained heat using a thermal effect.

The Ecopot has two 'pots', an inner pot and an outer.  The inner pot is the one that food is cooked in and the outer, is the one that acts as the thermal box.  You only need to cook food in the inner pot until it the water/liquid is boiling, once it has reached this point, you transfer the inner pot into to the outer pot and close the lid.  The food continues to cook for hours and stays hot for up to eight hours - without spillage if you're travelling and cool to the touch on the outside!  Oh and it's not limited to just stews either - you can even make bread/pies/cakes in this type of cooker!

You can use the standard pot on any kind of hob except induction, whereas the deluxe version can be utilised on any hob at all.

The Deluxe version has an inner pot of 5.5 litres and the standard is 5 litres.

I'll fix the link to the manual - schoolboy error - much appreciated that you've pointed that out! There are some diagrams in there that might be useful for you to have a browse too!

We're very grateful that you've taken the time to ask some questions and will update the site to give a clearer indication of what the Ecopot does.

Thanks again
Neil


----------



## dolmen (May 23, 2011)

Haybox  .... even with the discount I feel its just way too expensive! I might try making one with even more insulation, and see how it works, the price dosent tempt me I'm afraid.

Cheers


----------



## chass (May 23, 2011)

For all the chocolate lovers. 
No need to thank me 

The most dangerous cake recipe 
5 MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG CAKE

4 tablespoons flour 
4 tablespoons sugar 
2 tablespoons cocoa 
1 egg 
3 tablespoons milk 
3 tablespoons oil 
3 tablespoons chocolate chips (optional) 
a small splash of vanilla extract 
1 large coffee mug

Add dry ingredients to mug, and mix well. Add the egg and mix thoroughly. Pour in the milk and oil and mix well. 
Add the chocolate chips (if using) and vanilla extract, and mix again.

Put your mug in the microwave and cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts (high). The cake will rise over the top of 
the mug, but don't be alarmed! Allow to cool a little, and tip out onto a plate if desired.

EAT! (this can serve 2 if you want to feel slightly more virtuous). And why is this the most dangerous cake recipe 
in the world ?? Because now we are all only 5 minutes away from chocolate cake at any time of the day or night.


----------



## Ecopot (May 23, 2011)

dolmen said:


> Haybox  .... even with the discount I feel its just way too expensive! I might try making one with even more insulation, and see how it works, the price dosent tempt me I'm afraid.
> 
> Cheers



Hi Dolmen

That's fine - unfortunately our investment means we can't drop the price too low - but there are other products out there - none as well priced, built or with such pleasant owners! ;-) 

Please let us know how you get on - very interested to see the results of your experiments - it might be difficult to make something safe and portable (the Ecopot cooks on the go!) So be careful!

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Croftland1 (May 23, 2011)

*Slow Cookers*

Sainsbury's sells a Russell Hobbs slow cooker for £14 that is small enough in circumference to sit in the sink whilst travelling, but deep enough to hold a meal for 3-4 people. It runs at 70-90 watts, so works well on any power setting with my 150w inverter which also cost £14 I think, from Aldi.
We used it most days on our recent French touring holiday. We stretched an elastic band over the top from one side handle to the other to hold the lid still and rolled a small towel up and laid around the base of the pot to stop it from moving in the sink. The only difficulty was waiting until evening to eat the meal that smelled so good all day long!!


----------



## Ecopot (Jun 11, 2011)

*Slow cooker versus - Ecopot*

Hi again

With a little help from some people on here there should be some new information on the Ecopot appearing soon on our website.  In the meantime and as I've been meaning to reply for ages to this.....
I thought I'd draw up the contrasting advantages of Ecopots and slow cookers.
*Slow cookers* have these advantages



Cheaper to buy

I'm really sorry but I can't think of any more!  Let me know if you can ;-)

*Ecopot*


Cheaper in the long run as it saves energy compared to a slow cooker.
Is portable - no cables means the Ecopot can be transported easily anywhere you wish to take it!
Is safer - the Ecopot doesn't have any cables to plug in and has a lock down lid that won't fall off.  There's also a carry handle if you want hot food on a picnic!
The Ecopot will also keep things cold if you want to take your ice-cream with you!
Never burn your food! The Ecopot will never overcook your food
Nutrition - The Ecopot won't waste any of the nutrients in your food through evaporation
No inverter needed - just put the Ecopot on your hob for ten minutes and you've started the process!
Personal service - you try getting the people form Russell Hobbs on here! ;-) We'll look after our customers!
Environment - The Ecopot is of course eco friendly!

Just a reminder that there is a link to a discount page on this topic a little earlier but the link will be taken down by the end of next week as the discounted pots will be coming to an end due to exports to the European market (where they pay more with postage!) - grab em while you can folks and feel free to contact us if you want to talk about the Ecopot......or football or motorbikes or music etc etc etc!

Cheers
Neil


----------



## vwalan (Jun 11, 2011)

hi. i bought a new swan pressure cooker this week in trago mills one of our local cash n carry,s 14.99 for a 4 litre size .best bit of kit any motor home can have .just about cook anything from veg ,meat, cakes .never go away with out one.


----------



## winks (Jun 11, 2011)

*Slow Cooker*

My vote goes for the slow cooker on price and usefulness. The only downside is smelling your tea cooking half the day whilst you're on the road.

:have fun:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 12, 2011)

if you use a pressure cooker you can do just the same as the eco cooker . just bring it up to pressure then remove from heat wrap cooker in a duvet or blanket works in just the same way. people have been doing it for years . if cooking rice 2cups water 1 cup rice heat to boil wrap in blanket and forget it even in a normal pan with a lid on . think its time most went to a library and looked at what their granny used to cook in. and how.beauty of pressure coker is 10-12 minutes you can have everything cooked ready to eat. why bother having it cooking slow all the goodness stays with it if cooked under pressure.


----------



## Ecopot (Jun 12, 2011)

vwalan said:


> if you use a pressure cooker you can do just the same as the eco cooker . just bring it up to pressure then remove from heat wrap cooker in a duvet or blanket works in just the same way. people have been doing it for years . if cooking rice 2cups water 1 cup rice heat to boil wrap in blanket and forget it even in a normal pan with a lid on . think its time most went to a library and looked at what their granny used to cook in. and how.beauty of pressure coker is 10-12 minutes you can have everything cooked ready to eat. why bother having it cooking slow all the goodness stays with it if cooked under pressure.


 
Hi Alan

I've never seen anyone carry a pressure cooker around in a duvet or blanket before - but if you can get it down to the river or sea or up a hill or mountain like that I take my hat off to you - not sure it'll stay hot or keep cooking like that either - the beauty of slow cooking is the tenderness of the meat or veg - the Ecopot is sealed too and the nutrients and goodness stay in the food while it's cooking.  Plus it's safer than a pressure cooker and won't over cook your food..........
You should maybe try one?  You may be surprised........no pressure of course ('scuse the pun!) ;-)

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Ecopot (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh and I forgot........my Granny used to walk everywhere and went on holiday to relatives...............progress is a beautiful thing sometimes and the Ecopot is progressive and convenient. ;-)


----------



## Ecopot (Jun 12, 2011)

winks said:


> My vote goes for the slow cooker on price and usefulness. The only downside is smelling your tea cooking half the day whilst you're on the road.
> 
> :have fun:


 
Price to start with maybe - but usefulness?  Have a look at the list on the comparison I did and see where the slow cooker can beat the Ecopot for value and use - price was honestly the only thing I could think of and then if you use the Ecopot you'll get that money back in the long run!

Cheers
Neil


----------



## vwalan (Jun 12, 2011)

hi . yes i hope you do well if you dont try you will never know. 
i use volcano/kelly kettles . and all sorts of weird cooking equipment . having been an armychef. i actually have a swedish or norweigen army insulated cooking pot just like your doing. its quite old . bit big for two persons but you part cook the food then tip it in . works on the same principle. 
i still find an enamel self basting dish with the dimpled lid very usefull if you have an oven. 
tagine cooking as well, works fine either on the gas or camp fire. 
the army have been using all sorts of cooking gear for years . i find it all interesting .best of luck you might make your first million . and laugh about this soon. cheers alan.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Alan,

What do you think to the Kelly Kettles. Often thought of buying one but wondered how long they would last and are they half as useful as they claim. Do they boil in five mins fueled on yesterdays newspaper? Thought they might save a bit of gas and get rid of a bit of rubbish but all sounded a bit too good to be true.

Richard


----------



## vwalan (Jun 12, 2011)

i have two .one i bought in 98 and took it around africa with me. the other bought from a car boot for a quid. great bit of kit . better for use in dry climates . good in the morning you can use up all the very small twigs that you get when breaking up campfire wood. i have used it alot .burns as they say. match stick size bits the best. i sometimes just drag a few ashes from the fire and use the kettle part . very quick. often wish i had the small frying pan that goes with them . but have used a small normal pan , it works. the one from the car boot as a water container with it fits inside the kettle ,think its quite old that one . use both when we are out in the desert. just rake around in the sand and burn the weeds you find there. if you ever get this way pop in i,ll show you them and we can have a try. usually always have one with the trailer . thefirst one came from k&j slavin(quest)in lincs . with it came the address of the kelly kettle companyin leamington spa. tel..01926 651460
hope it helps youmake a decision. cheers alan.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes Alan that helps a lot but are yours S/Steel or Aluminium ones.

Richard


----------



## trickydicky59 (Jun 12, 2011)

*cobb cooker*

cobb cooker for us, with all the extras, will poss never use the fitted 2 burners and grill again its great, if useing aussie heat beads, drop in water after cooking and reuse after drying.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 12, 2011)

my 3 litre one is stainless the new one ali. i have several bigger ones all ali . the biggest takes 6 whole chicken. used it in a well known chicken fried take away. southern fried . boiled and chucked in fat just to make it seem fried thats the secret. 
dont worry about the alli i,ve forgot it already i may have alli simmers desease.
must have it.. just realised you meant kelly kettles .both alli didnt know you could get stainless kelly kettles ..


----------



## Tbear (Jun 12, 2011)

The biggest 3 pint comes in s/steel but I seem to remember reading that it was thin steel and did not last as long as the ali ones. Did not want to spend £70 on a kettle to burn a hole in it first use


----------



## vwalan (Jun 12, 2011)

that seems alot. have you tried kelly kettle company. i,m sure mine was only 34 quid. 
i know some folk are against the alli cook pots. i dont worry .got fed up breaking ceramic tagines now have all alli. 
bought the new pressure cooker its alli  the seal for the old stainless is 16 quid bought a new swan cooker for 14,99 . cant win .


----------



## Tbear (Jun 12, 2011)

The 1 pint ali is £36.oo but the large 3 Pint full kit is £69.00. If I get one It will probable be the 2.6 pint Ali for £40.00 and put my own pan on top of a DIY stand. Don't know what the P&P is.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 12, 2011)

my original bought one is 2.5 pints from slaviin (quest)lincs   01507 313401..
the other as the sirram volcano kettle moulded in the alli .its a 2 pint one. 
have to google sirram.the last one as a water container fits in the chimney and the firebox closes the bottom off. all very neatly.the fire box on the sirram is steel. the kelly all alli. i like the sirram much nicer made. let us know your decision. we could start a kelly kettle section . we could let off steam. ha ha .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 12, 2011)

tbear. have asearchon ebay kelly kettle .there are 3 on there . might save a shilling . i just googled sirram very interesting .mine might be worth a few shilling as it as the container. google the sirram volcano kettle. cheers alan.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 12, 2011)

Alan,

My Son and Daughter have just ordered me one as a fathers day present from the Kelly Kettle Co. 2.6 pint Ali £45 inc P&P. Ebay might have saved a pound or two but its a bit more reliable and faster getting it direct from company.

Many thanks for your help.

Richard


----------



## vwalan (Jun 12, 2011)

what ever you do dont fill it and leave the cork in .they pop really hard . 
bet you will have good fun with it. they really do boil water quick. takes a bit of practice .dry bits really work best. everybody is amazed that see it working. have fun ,nice pressy. 
cheers alan.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 26, 2011)

hi, just ben looking through some 2003 aussie caravan world mags. in march 2003 i found this    www,dreampot com.au         .think it might be a for runner of ecopot. i thoght i had seen it somewhere. a friend brought some mags back with him a few years ago .very interestn their off road caravans . got us thinking of building something for him to tow behind his landy. another project. cheers alan.


----------

